# Cpc-I am doing



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 17, 2008)

I am doing some research on Echocardiogram,DVT, and Venous Dopplers. I am looking at the codes 99303-93317,93320-93321 add on, 93662 and 93312-93314 and so forth, but I need some help. We are an hematology/oncology group and are thinking about performing these procedures in our office. I am not sure if these are the codes where I should begin to look. I am needing some advise from the experts who do this billing....and thank you for the Help!


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 17, 2008)

*Echocardiogram??99303-93317*

I am doing some research on Echocardiogram,DVT, and Venous Dopplers. I am looking at the codes 99303-93317,93320-93321 add on, 93662 and 93312-93314 and so forth, but I need some help. We are an hematology/oncology group and are thinking about performing these procedures in our office. I am not sure if these are the codes where I should begin to look. I am needing some advise from the experts who do this billing....and thank you for the Help!


----------



## lisammy (Jan 18, 2008)

Please clarify, are you striclty looking for ultrasound and echo around the heart or looking at venous doppler to r/o DVT in the lower extremities.  If the latter is the case look at codes 93970 and 93971. I work with vascular surgeons and these are the codes we use for diagnostic venous studies on the legs


----------



## leigh (Jan 20, 2008)

*Echocardiogram codes*

93307-93320-93325  are the codes for transthoracic echocardiogram, doppler and color flow.  If you are performing a followup, you may use 93308 instead of 93307. 

Thanks,
L, White, RN, CPC


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 21, 2008)

*ultrasound and echo of heart and venous doppler*

We are looking for ultrasound and echo around the heart and looking at venous doppler to rule out DVT in the lower extremities. Here is my situation. We are oncology/hematology as I said prior and chemotherapy is one of our major concerns in our office performed daily.Our concern is to make sure the chemotherapy is not causing the swelling and to make sure the chemo is not causing the patients blood to clot if this makes sense.  

Thanks again for the feedback. You guys are great!!


----------

